# recycle fuses?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lots are filled with sand


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

YES! :thumbup:.....and breakers too. Good for cheap repairs when supplies are limited and you gotta make it happen.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Many years ago we ran out of indicator fuses in an Air Force Air Traffic Control facility and I took apart good conventional fuses and soldered in the "recycled" fuse wire into the blown indicator fuse bodies. The indicator fuses had a spring and when the fuse blew it would pop out a plunger that would close a contact to light a lamp.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Many years ago we ran out of indicator fuses in an Air Force Air Traffic Control facility and I took apart good conventional fuses and soldered in the "recycled" fuse wire into the blown indicator fuse bodies. The indicator fuses had a spring and when the fuse blew it would pop out a plunger that would close a contact to light a lamp.


Something like this?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i like where this thread is going


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Something like this?


Best post ever


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

8V71 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 32061


I just spit up my beer laughing.:laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I just spit up my beer laughing.:laughing:


Sorry, I didn't want to get ink on my finger. :blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> yes or no ?


I am inclined to say no. I won't use even a previously used breaker unless it is in the same panel.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Fuses...no.

Batteries, ballasts, light bulbs, copper, steel, aluminum, paper, computers... yes.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Are we recycling or reusing there's a difference


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Edrick said:


> Are we recycling or reusing there's a difference


Re-using.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Michigan Master said:


> Fuses...no.
> 
> Batteries, ballasts, light bulbs, copper, steel, aluminum, paper, computers... yes.


Why not fuses? Has the tech changed in 40 years? Does it wear out after 40 years? Breakers I am inclined to say "replace at 40", but not fuses.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If they haven't been exposed to ridiculous temps I wouldnt even think twice about using them. In fact I can't even say whether or not extreme temps would affect the fuse negatively


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Something to research fo shizzle.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Edrick said:


> Are we recycling or reusing there's a difference





BuzzKill said:


> Why not fuses? Has the tech changed in 40 years? Does it wear out after 40 years? Breakers I am inclined to say "replace at 40", but not fuses.


Um... not sure we're all on the same page; the original question was about recycling fuses. Apparently Cooper Bussmann does have a recycling program; now I'm curious about our usage and might mention it to our environmental/safety guy. 

My last post was talking about _recycling_ blown fuses. If we decommission old equipment we will _reuse_ anything that's worth saving, including good fuses; however, there are some fuses that are so old we no longer stock and they will get tossed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahh sorry I read but I didn't see.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Zog is on the forum, he'll have some info, or brian or md...


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

No problem.

A couple metals I forgot to mention... we also have recycling bins for carbide, bronze, brass and EDM wire.

Last year we actually started composting at one of our facilities; we are planning on implementing that at another plant this year.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Michigan Master said:


> No problem.
> 
> A couple metals I forgot to mention... we also have recycling bins for carbide, bronze, brass and EDM wire.
> 
> Last year we actually started composting at one of our facilities; we are planning on implementing that at another plant this year.


Go green!


----------



## Noble 32 (Feb 25, 2013)

All of our fuses that blow we toss. A few of us started to take apart the larger (75 amp and up) fuses apart to recycle the copper/bronze


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've seen guys pulling apart big super-fast-acting power fuses use to protect thyristors because apparently the elements are silver or platinum or some otherwise precious metal with scrap value.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Big John said:


> I've seen guys pulling apart big super-fast-acting power fuses use to protect thyristors because apparently the elements are silver or platinum or some otherwise precious metal with scrap value.


Silver

If only you could recyle that ceramic around them its worth more.


----------



## Noble 32 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have also watched guys pull apart old blown vfds and take the gold connector pins out.


----------

